#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Security >  >  Kali Linux latest update 2018.2

## MDilbara

Most of the people who are in Information Security must have heard of Kali Linux, which is an Operating System specifically used for hacking and stuff. They have released the latest version of Kali Linux which is the 2018.2 release. 

In this release, they have specifically addressed two important things,


They have managed to have the fixes for the one most devastating vulnerabilities Spectre & Meltdown. If anyone wondering what are those, visit this blog, you can get a brief idea of what they are. - Get to know "Meltdown and Spectre" attacks - EncryptAsiaThe second thing they have achieved is Secure Encrypted Virtualization (SEV), which again is encrypting the Virtual Machine (VM) memory, it terms gives protection from even the Hypervisor.

If anyone who is using Kali Linux and want to upgrade to the latest release, you can do it with the following commands;_
apt update && apt full-upgrade_

----------


## thiru

Hope this release will not have bugs like Kali Sana.

----------


## MDilbara

> Hope this release will not have bugs like Kali Sana.


Hope not. But there probability of NOT HAVING bugs is very rare.  :Smile:

----------

